# How to Design a Mind-blowing Online T-shirt Catalogue



## Printsome (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi there!

Here at Printsome we know how challenging can be owning a t-shirt brand, specially the online part. There are many things you need to look over like domain, competition, promotion and many more. In this post we’ll talk about one of the most fundamental ones, *your catalogue. *

The catalogue is what will show your potential clients what you’re selling and, eventually, make them buy from you. So it is important it is the best it can be.
*
Learn how to properly design a t-shirt catalogue for your online store!*

Find it out here --> *http://printso.me/CatalogueTs*










Hope you like it!

Have an awesome day


----------

